# A Word of Caution...



## turmeric (Aug 12, 2007)

All of us at one time or another have probably known or heard of missionaries working in very sensitive places in the world, (the infamous 10/40 Window comes to mind,) where sometimes it is even necessary to go as a businessman and be very inconspicuous. Sometimes these people participate on the PB. When that happens, if you know that person is a missionary, and he/she isn't participation anymore, please try not to mention him/her, especially by name and country. Others read this board besides us, and they aren't always who you'd think. If you have friends in that situation and want to ask for prayer for them, try to make the request anonymous, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 12, 2007)

In other words, if you haven't seen a person on here for a while, and you know they were a Missionary, don't post in open forum:

"Say! Where is {Missionary's name}? That person was a missionary in {Country that Persecutes Christians} and I haven't heard from them in a while."

The best thing you can do for them is pray.


----------



## calgal (Aug 12, 2007)

Friends of mine back home prayed for missionaries in the 10/40 window by using an initial only.


----------

